# Screenshot of LR histogram



## Fred Stephenson (Jan 17, 2017)

I was told I could take a screenshot of LR photo and histogram to be submitted for help with digital dng negatives that are flat. The thing is, I can't figure it out. Please help and Thank you


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 17, 2017)

How to take a screenshot in any version of Windows


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 18, 2017)

Just in case anyone else comes across this thread in future, there's also instructions on how to upload the screenshot in our help files, linked on the toolbar above.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 18, 2017)

I have long used the freeware version of Gadwin PrintScreen.
Gadwin Systems, Inc. - Software for your business. DiagramStudio - program for create diagrams and flowcharts; GeForms - solution for design and filling forms, hundreds of free business forms.
Preferences can be defined. My setup allows me to press the [PrtScn] key, drag the mouse for a clip-box, press [Enter/Return]. Easy!


----------



## Gnits (Jan 19, 2017)

ScreenPresso is my all time favourite tool.  I have programmed one of the buttons on my Logitech G500 mouse to activate the screen capture mode.  (I think it is a Windows only app).


----------

